# ¿Los pisos de 50.000 euros, que se pueden alquilar por 600, son la mejor inversión?



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2022)

Este tío, empezó con 1, y a los pocos años tiene 10 pisos de 50.000 euros a 600 euros de Alquiler cada 1 !!!

Dice, que se pagan solos y que en Barcelona no quiere comprarse un zulo de 500.000 euros porque solo se puede alquilar por 1.300 !!

Qué él, con 500.000 leuros, tiene 10 pisos que le rentan 6.000 eurazos al mes...!

En Tarragona están los zulitos a 50.000 Merkels...!!!!


----------



## John Oxenham (8 Ene 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Este tío, empezó con 1, y a los pocos años tiene 10 pisos de 50.000 euros a 600 euros de Alquiler cada 1 !!!
> 
> Dice, que se pagan solos y que en Barcelona no quiere comprarse un zulo de 500.000 euros porque solo se puede alquilar por 1.300 !!
> 
> ...



Está claro que es mucho mejor tenerlo todo diversificado, aún siendo ladrillo, en varios que en uno.

Si compró pisos en la última década le puede estar saliendo la jugada pero serán pisos Paco, con arreglos justos y valiéndose de gente que no puede comprar y se resigna a vivir de alquiler en uno de ellos. 

Ahora bien que no venda la moto y diga que problemas ha podido tener con los impagos en años complicados y lo que está por venir. 

Obviamente hablo de Madrid y Barcelona.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2022)

En Barselona, hay una Burbujón, que el día que reviente vamos a morir todos


----------



## Diosa-Harley (8 Ene 2022)

Desde 2013 a 2015 hubo muchos chollos. No creo que comprara 10 en tan poco tiempo



NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> En Barselona, hay una Burbujón, que el día que reviente vamos a morir todos



Ya estamos muertos de covic. Otra cosa es que no lo sepas


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Desde 2013 a 2015 hubo muchos chollos. No creo que comprara 10 en tan poco tiempo



Creo que fué en 7 o 10 años. Fué en Tarragona. Y con Financión Bancaria


----------



## Diosa-Harley (8 Ene 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Creo que fué en 7 o 10 años. Fué en Tarragona. Y con Financión Bancaria



Puede ser. Tengo un familiar que ha hecho parecido. Siempre apurando su capacidad de credito para comprar otro. A estas alturas mucho tiene que cambiar el panorama para que les salga mal la jugada


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2022)

Más Chusma que Barselona no creo que sea


----------



## javac (8 Ene 2022)

Hola
Con la vivienda hay dos estrategias
1) Comprar piso barato, que se pueda alquilar. Ejemplo: se puede alquilar por 600 un piso en Tarrasa, pero si hay una crisis, es más difícil de vender

2) Comprar un piso más caro, que se alquila proporcionalmente por menos, pero que es más sencillo vender. Se pagan 300K en Barcelona, se alquila por 1000, pero es más fácil de vender

La costa está llena de miles y miles de pisos que no son especialmente caros, pero que no los compra nadie.

Ahora, si mañana sale un piso en Atocha, que no sea una locura de precio, se vende en menos de un mes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo 4 viviendas, compradas y pagadas, 3 de ellas alquiladas, y sin problemas. La cosa en mi caso ha sido tener paciencia y aprovechar las crisis.

Cuando la crisis del 2000 y 2001 lo ví claro y empecé a ahorrar como un cabrón. Cuando la crisis del ladrillo compré mi primera vivienda. Según se recuperó el mercado la vendí con muchísimo beneficio y me fui de alquiler. Durante los AÑOS que estuve de alquiler usé el dinero ganado para pillar gangas y alquilarlas. Una de ellas fue un piso de subasta, la otra una ganga. En 2015, con dos pisos alquilados pero yo viviendo de alquiler, vino otra minicrisis y compré mi vivienda "principal" que es donde vivo. Y mas adelante apareció una oportunidad brutal y pillé mi última vivienda. Ahora estoy sentadito esperando a que la crisis del 2020 se materialice.

La verdad es que ni es complicado ni necesitas suerte, pero para quien quiera leer aqui os dejo lo que he aprendido:
1. Tú no decides cuando es un buen momento para comprar. Eso lo decide el mercado. Pero lo que si puedes (y debes) hacer es estar preparado para cuando el mercado se ponga a tiro.

2. El mercado inmobiliario tiene subidas y bajadas, lo cual quiere decir que nunca deberías comprar y vender durante el mismo periodo. Lo mejor es comprar en una bajada y vender en una subida, aunque para ello tengas que irte un tiempo de alquiler.

3. Las viviendas son ladrillos de mierda. Si no te enchochas con una vivienda la podrás vender cuando el precio esté alto sin que te dé pena. Si mañana me ofreces un precio cojonudo por mi casita te la venderé sin problemas.

4. Por esa misma regla de tres, es muy importante no enchocharse con una vivienda que vayas a comprar. Eso los corbatas verdes lo detectan rápidamente. Lo mejor es tener al menos 10 viviendas "a tiro", y que los corbatas verdes o vendedores lo sepan.

5. Paciencia. Para mi siguiente vivienda yo calculé que los precios "deberían" empezar a bajar en verano del 2021, y seguramente ponerse a tiro a partir del 2022. En mi caso, de las 20 viviendas que tengo "a tiro" casi un 50% han bajado de precio desde el 2021. Ahora tengo una candidata para comprar en Mayo del 2022. Si me falla, tengo otras tres o cuatro interesantes. Como aplico la regla 4 ME LA SUDA si "pierdo la oportunidad" porque tengo 20 viviendas a tiro. Y si pierdo las 20 oportunidades me la vuelve a sudar.

6. Compra siempre lo necesario. Si es para alquilar compra una vivienda de dos habitaciones. Si es para vivir tú considera tus necesidades. Si eres soltero con una habitación vas que te matas. Si "el dia de mañana" pasa nosequé, pues ya tendrás tiempo para vender y comprar lo que sea. Yo he vivido de puta madre en un estudio alquilado, y ahora vivo de puta madre en mi vivienda de dos plantas, pero ahora me lo puedo permitir.

7. Si no tienes para dar una buena entrada, o si la hipoteca es a mas de 20 años, o si los bancos parece que te estan perdonando la vida, significa que no te puedes permitir esa vivienda. Mira el punto 6 a ver si estas mordiendo algo mas grande de lo que puedes digerir.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Ene 2022)

Yo los tengo en hospitalet por eso, porque por lo que vale uno en Barcelona he podido comprar 4


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo los tengo en hospitalet por eso, porque por lo que vale uno en Barcelona he podido comprar 4



Por el precio de 1 en el Centro de Barcelona, te compras 10 en Tarragona Capital. Y ganas 4 o 5 veces más que el de Barcelona

Me recuerda, a la Serie Mujer Turca. Dónde el Arif y su Viejo, tienen un edificio que parece un estercolero y se forran alquilando sus zulos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Ene 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Por el precio de 1 en el Centro de Barcelona, te compras 10 en Tarragona Capital. Y ganas 4 o 5 veces más que el de Barcelona
> 
> Me recuerda, a la Serie Mujer Turca. Dónde el Arif y su Viejo, tienen un edificio que parece un estercolero y se forran alquilando sus zulos



Ya pero Hospitalet lo tengo al lado y si hay un problema me pongo en un momento

Si tuviera coche también llegar a Tarragona es un momento, pero como no tengo, pues me tengo que apañar con tener el negocio en Hospitalet


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ya pero Hospitalet lo tengo al lado y si hay un problema me pongo en un momento
> 
> Si tuviera coche también llegar a Tarragona es un momento, pero como no tengo, pues me tengo que apañar con tener el negocio en Hospitalet



Yo me refiero, para alquilarlos y hacer negocio.

También puedes alquilar 10 zulitos en tarragona, por 6.000 napos. Y Alquilarte un zulo para ti, en Barcelona, por 1.000 Merkels

¿Imagínate, viviendo con 5.000 euros en la butxaca y en el centro de Barcelona?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Ene 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Yo me refiero, para alquilarlos y hacer negocio.
> 
> También puedes alquilar 10 zulitos en tarragona, por 6.000 napos. Y Alquilarte un zulo para ti, en Barcelona, por 1.000 Merkels
> 
> ¿Imagínate, viviendo con 5.000 euros en la butxaca y en el centro de Barcelona?



Créeme, aunque tengas a alguien que te gestione el negocio, al final tienes que ir cada dos por tres a resolver asuntos

Los pisos pertenecen a una comunidad de vecinos, los pisos tienen incidencia que el seguro puede atender o no, los pisos pertenecen a un ayuntamiento, los inquilinos pueden decidir marcharse del piso y tienes que ponerlo otra vez en alquiler, los contratos de alquiler finalizan y hay que renovarlos,...

Ojalá fuera, comprar el piso, alquilarlo y olvidarse


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (8 Ene 2022)

Me gustaría ver TODOS los números. IBIs, derramas, seguros, comunidades, reparaciones, declaraciones de Renta...para saber la rentabilidad real y no los "seiscientospordiez al mes".

Evidentemente no digo que no haya beneficio, pero sin los datos exactos...


----------



## Ufo (8 Ene 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Este tío, empezó con 1, y a los pocos años tiene 10 pisos de 50.000 euros a 600 euros de Alquiler cada 1 !!!
> 
> Dice, que se pagan solos y que en Barcelona no quiere comprarse un zulo de 500.000 euros porque solo se puede alquilar por 1.300 !!
> 
> ...



Como mínimo tienes que tener a 1 persona contratada para ese número de pisos para que resuelva los líos generado por el tipo de inquilino que demanda ese tipo de pisos... Y por sobre todo los impagos son mayores, alquilar no es un chollo y las rentabilidades son ridículas


----------



## mk73 (8 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Créeme, aunque tengas a alguien que te gestione el negocio, al final tienes que ir cada dos por tres a resolver asuntos
> 
> Los pisos pertenecen a una comunidad de vecinos, los pisos tienen incidencia que el seguro puede atender o no, los pisos pertenecen a un ayuntamiento, los inquilinos pueden decidir marcharse del piso y tienes que ponerlo otra vez en alquiler, los contratos de alquiler finalizan y hay que renovarlos,...
> 
> Ojalá fuera, comprar el piso, alquilarlo y olvidarse




Coincido plenamente contigo. En muchos casos el alquiler de una o más vivienda/s supone quebraderos de cabeza.


----------



## randomizer (8 Ene 2022)

Eso es lo que hicieron los hermanos Encinar de Idealista cuando vendieron el negocio a un fondo de inversión. Sabían que era el mejor negocio porque sus propios datos lo demostraban. Y se han forrado (más aún), por supuesto.









El imperio 'post Idealista' de los Encinar: controlan los pisos más rentables de Madrid


Los fundadores de Idealista financian con el dinero de la venta del portal a MDS Reit: una socimi que compra y alquila pisos pequeños y viejos en los barrios pobres de Madrid




www.elconfidencial.com





Así que sí, aparte de ser concejal de urbanismo, esto es lo mejor.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Como mínimo tienes que tener a 1 persona contratada para ese número de pisos para que resuelva los líos generado por el tipo de inquilino que demanda ese tipo de pisos... Y por sobre todo los impagos son mayores, alquilar no es un chollo y las rentabilidades son ridículas





Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Me gustaría ver TODOS los números. IBIs, derramas, seguros, comunidades, reparaciones, declaraciones de Renta...para saber la rentabilidad real y no los "seiscientospordiez al mes".
> 
> Evidentemente no digo que no haya beneficio, pero sin los datos exactos...



Pongamos 200 euros al mes, por contratar una Agencia, que te lleve todo lo de los zulos

Pongamos 1200 al mes, a 120 por zulo, de IBI, escalera y todas esas cosas...

Ahora pongamos que 1 no te lo pagan, a pesar del seguro, antipagos. 600 euros al mes

Te siguen quedando 4.000 euros mes, para pagarte un zulo de 1.000, en Barcelona. Y 3.000 para la Butxaca


----------



## Gusman (9 Ene 2022)

Mas de 3 viviendas = gran tenedor = lista negra para expropiacion y/o grandes impuestos.
La vivienda es un bien basico.
El que especula con ella se merece morir de hambre para que sepa lo que es no poder acceder a un bien basico


----------



## magnificent (9 Ene 2022)

Y que mierda de piso y en que mierda de ciudad te venden por 50K?


----------



## ashe (9 Ene 2022)

Hasta que le okupen un piso... por las leyes de mierda mas que nada


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (9 Ene 2022)

Un piso de 50.000 y al día siguiente lo puedes sacar al mercado de alquiler? Sin pintar, ni cambiar una ventana, puerta? Si que es cierto que para alquiler suele ser más rentable comprar en una zona deprimida un piso que este hecho cachos pero lo normal es que tengas que hacer una pequeña reforma para actualizar el piso. Además es más probable que en una zona deprimida tengas más okupas o impagos.
Seguramente un interior bien situado o una buhardilla sin ascensor (vamos los típicos pisos que no comprarías ni loco para vivir) serían los mejores pisos para comprar y alquilar. Hay mucha gente joven (algo hipster) que apuesta por localización para 1 o 2 años y lo demás le da igual.


----------



## thanos2 (9 Ene 2022)

Se mete una familia de ecuatorianos, que mete a otra familia en otra habitación, y la habitación pequeña la alquila a algún trabajador.

Pagan 600, joden la vida a los vecinos, tienes a unas 8-9 personas compartiendo un baño que cuando salgan de ahí hay que rehacerlo entero o ya meter africanos directamente.

Por cierto el alquilará a 600 pero la familia que se lo ha alquilado subarrendará una habitación a 300 y la otra a 400.
Seguramente tendrán ayuda al alquiler, ayudas por hijos, ayudas por no encontrar trabajo, harán trabajos en negro, y tendrán unos ingresos mensuales totales superiores a los 2500 euros juntando todo, trapicheos incluidos.

Esos sí que saben invertir

Y se quedarán tan panchos.


----------



## Teofrasto (9 Ene 2022)

Pisos de 50000: barrios conflictivos , pisos viejos y con problemas, comunidades problemáticas con muchos que no pagan, derramas sin fin, inquilinos morosos , entre alquiler y alquiler te lo pueden ocupar ,y etc etc. Algunos tendrán suerte y sabran lidiar con estos temas, pero otros se pueden volver locos con tanto problema .


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (9 Ene 2022)

En otro Programa, dicen, que para comprar un Zulo de 50.000. Tan solo tienes que tener 15.000 de entrada

Si pones 150.000 euros de entrada, te podría quedar 350.000 de cipoteca, que a 25 años serian 1.166 euros al mes

Contando, que por cada 1 de los 10 pisos, puedes sacar 600 euros de alquiler al mes. Saldría muy a cuenta...

6.000 euros al mes, quitando 2.000 en gasto, te quedarían 4.000 para pagar los 1.166 euros y tener un sueldazo !!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

Si hubiera mayor seguridad juridica seria una buena opcion, pero aqui los zurdos quieren que todos seamos pobres menos ellos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Ene 2022)

Espero que a toda la gente que acapara pisos para obtener rentas les salgan inquilinos morosos, okupas, derramas y devaluaciones por todos lados... Me parece la gente mas abyecta de los posibles mercados de inversión.

Si un piso de 500.000€ lo alquilan por 1250€ significa que uno de 50.000€ debería ser alquilado por 125€, conclusión son unos especuladores de mierda que tienen a la población española exprimida y cogida por los huevos.

Valientes hijos de puta.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (9 Ene 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> En otro Programa, dicen, que para comprar un Zulo de 50.000. Tan solo tienes que tener 15.000 de entrada
> 
> Si pones 150.000 euros de entrada, te podría quedar 350.000 de cipoteca, que a 25 años serian 1.166 euros al mes
> 
> ...



Si pones 150K, te quedan 400K que hay que pagar aproximadamente un 10% de impuestos. Además, las hipotecas sobre segunda vivienda no son tan beneficiosas. Suelen tener un diferencial mayor y algunos bancos solo financian el 60% (es decir, 50% de ahorros). Luego está la cantidad mínima hipotecada (para pisos de tan poco valor hay bancos que no quieren financiar). Hace muchos años leí en este foro que para este tipo de operaciones compensaba hasta los créditos personales.


----------



## Anonimu2ie (9 Ene 2022)

Todos esos que dicen que prefieren 10 pisos de 50.000 a uno de 500.000€
De los que conozco todos viven en chalets y aparte tienen los 10 pisos alquilados.
Ninguno vive en un piso de 50.000€ y tiene otros 9 alquilados pues ahí te comes los mocos.
No creo alguien normal viva en un piso de 50.000€ en Vallecas pudiendo vivir en uno bueno.
Desde el chalet se está muy bien comprando nuevos pisos de 50.000 para alquilar no te jode. Si viviera en Vallecas querría salir de allí corriendo, primero miraría por salir corriendo y luego ya compraría más pisos.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo 4 viviendas, compradas y pagadas, 3 de ellas alquiladas, y sin problemas. La cosa en mi caso ha sido tener paciencia y aprovechar las crisis.
> 
> Cuando la crisis del 2000 y 2001 lo ví claro y empecé a ahorrar como un cabrón. Cuando la crisis del ladrillo compré mi primera vivienda. Según se recuperó el mercado la vendí con muchísimo beneficio y me fui de alquiler. Durante los AÑOS que estuve de alquiler usé el dinero ganado para pillar gangas y alquilarlas. Una de ellas fue un piso de subasta, la otra una ganga. En 2015, con dos pisos alquilados pero yo viviendo de alquiler, vino otra minicrisis y compré mi vivienda "principal" que es donde vivo. Y mas adelante apareció una oportunidad brutal y pillé mi última vivienda. Ahora estoy sentadito esperando a que la crisis del 2020 se materialice.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que tengas tanto gusto de conocerte.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## 121 (9 Ene 2022)

Si alguien paga 7200€ al año por un piso de 50.000 es subnormal perdido. De toda vida los márgenes en inmo son alrededor de un 3 a 5% en los casos más generosos y tú estás hablando de sacarle un 15. Un piso de 50k como mucho mucho mucho vas a sacarle 300 al mes -comunidad -ibi -seguro de hogar -hacerte cargo de electrodomésticos y reparaciones -potenciales derramas y por la zona vas a tener que lidiar con gentuza. Siendo generoso vas a sacar 200€ al mes por un quebradero de cabeza. Y si vas de legal y lo declaras menos todavía 

También me hace mucha gracia el cuñado del post largo que compra y vende pisos. Si no fuese que cada vez que compras sueltas entre miles y decenas de miles de euros perdidos en concepto IVA o ITP, te haces cargo de IBI y comunidad, potenciales derramas, seguro de hogar etc. y los periodos de "años de alquiler" suponen otros miles o decenas de miles de euros y el dinero en hold en esos periodos de alquiler si no lo mueves sufre la devaluación de la inflación, así que tienes que vender del orden de un 50% más caro para sacar beneficios exiguos

Siendo currito un piso es para vivir o como mucho para acumular patrimonio, una persona normal salvo pelotazo y sorpresa NO tiene la capacidad de ganar dinero en la compraventa de ladrillo


----------



## ELOS (9 Ene 2022)

Una cosa es lo que valen cuando los compras y otra es lo que valen cuando los estás alquilando.
La revalorización hace que sea ya más difícil comprar en lugar de alquilar.


----------



## malvado (9 Ene 2022)

Dime donde hay pisos de 50.000 euros que se alquilen por 600 que mañana me compro 2 ó 3


----------



## ELOS (9 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Espero que a toda la gente que acapara pisos para obtener rentas les salgan inquilinos morosos, okupas, derramas y devaluaciones por todos lados... Me parece la gente mas abyecta de los posibles mercados de inversión.
> 
> Si un piso de 500.000€ lo alquilan por 1250€ significa que uno de 50.000€ debería ser alquilado por 125€, conclusión son unos especuladores de mierda que tienen a la población española exprimida y cogida por los huevos.
> 
> Valientes hijos de puta.



Te va a salir humo de la cabeza calculando los precios


----------



## Ebonycontractor (9 Ene 2022)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Está claro que es mucho mejor tenerlo todo diversificado, aún siendo ladrillo, en varios que en uno.
> 
> Si compró pisos en la última década le puede estar saliendo la jugada pero serán pisos Paco, con arreglos justos y valiéndose de gente que no puede comprar y se resigna a vivir de alquiler en uno de ellos.
> 
> ...



Hay agencias que se encargan de que tengas el "pago seguro" a cambio de más comisión, pero te olvidas de esas molestias.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Ene 2022)

En mi familia se metieron a ese negociazo que todos dicen que es alquilar , además en Barcelona , que mercado parece que tiene.

Pues bien , ni el piso es cutre , ni el barrio es conflictivo y aún así ya llevan 2 años casi con problemas de okupas.

Al banco de la hipoteca le da igual que tengas okupas , sigue pidiendo la cuota mensual , el seguro te cubre el impago pero : ¿ Y cuando hay okupas que se van metiendo no una vez sino dos veces ?

El negocio inmobiliario está últimamente muy jodido , si es una empresa grande , con servicios jurídicos , con personal que se ocupa del mantenimiento , será negocio , en Barcelona desde luego , un particular tendrá problemas con poquito que lleve unos años , no te digo ya con10 pisos y en barrios chungos.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Ene 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Creo que fué en 7 o 10 años. Fué en Tarragona. Y con Financión Bancaria



Mejor te metes a comprar acciones de una inmobiliaria grande , menos dolores de cabeza vas a tener.


----------



## romeoalfa (9 Ene 2022)

Es raro, es Valencia pisos de 50.000 son en barrios de etnianos y moronegrada, ninguna persona normal querría vivir alli, si que se lo podrían alquilar a moronegros por 300 euretes y sigue siendo buen negocio en términos de rentabilidad


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Ene 2022)

No todo el mundo quiere vivir siempre en el mismo sitio y la cuota para un piso de 50k a 30 años es de 400€ aproximadamente no de 600€.


----------



## RFray (9 Ene 2022)

Al loro, noticia de hace un mes:
La UE prohibirá alquilar viviendas con baja calificación energética
Bruselas prohibirá vender o alquilar una vivienda en España que consuma demasiada energía

Sin embargo parece ser que ahora Sus Señorías han reculado cobardemente han decidido graciosamente que ya no van a implementar esta sabia medida:
Bruselas finalmente no prohibirá la venta o el alquiler de casas poco eficientes

Yendo al grano, pensaros bien en donde invertís los leuros mientras viváis en el Soviet Español de la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Europedas, sobre todo si la inversión es poco líquida, no vaya a ser que venga un politicastro a tocaros con su cetro cual hada con su varita mágica y os haga papilla la inversión con derramas o tributos draconianos, que ya veis que el lobo empieza a asomar las orejas.


----------



## nada2 (9 Ene 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Hay agencias que se encargan de que tengas el "pago seguro" a cambio de más comisión, pero te olvidas de esas molestias.



En un barrio "divertido" no va a vivir ningún inquilino asegurable.....


----------



## jordi1980 (9 Ene 2022)

en una barrio chungo como tengas el piso vacío hay que sumar la cuota mensual de securitas, o estás muy cachas para acojonar a los okupas o pagar alarma y cruzar los dedos... 50000 pavos por un piso es sinónimo de zona muy degradada


----------



## Gamelin (10 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo 4 viviendas, compradas y pagadas, 3 de ellas alquiladas, y sin problemas. La cosa en mi caso ha sido tener paciencia y aprovechar las crisis.
> 
> Cuando la crisis del 2000 y 2001 lo ví claro y empecé a ahorrar como un cabrón. Cuando la crisis del ladrillo compré mi primera vivienda. Según se recuperó el mercado la vendí con muchísimo beneficio y me fui de alquiler. Durante los AÑOS que estuve de alquiler usé el dinero ganado para pillar gangas y alquilarlas. Una de ellas fue un piso de subasta, la otra una ganga. En 2015, con dos pisos alquilados pero yo viviendo de alquiler, vino otra minicrisis y compré mi vivienda "principal" que es donde vivo. Y mas adelante apareció una oportunidad brutal y pillé mi última vivienda. Ahora estoy sentadito esperando a que la crisis del 2020 se materialice.
> 
> ...



Interesante


----------



## Javier de Carglass (10 Ene 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Me gustaría ver TODOS los números. IBIs, derramas, seguros, comunidades, reparaciones, declaraciones de Renta...para saber la rentabilidad real y no los "seiscientospordiez al mes".
> 
> Evidentemente no digo que no haya beneficio, pero sin los datos exactos...



Es un video largo pero en él habla de lo que le queda neto y el porcentaje de rentabilidad anual neto.
Creo recordar que decía que le quedaban unos 3000 o 4000 netos, con un 7% anual si estaban todos en funcionamiento. Pero bueno es solo su palabra, estaria bien hacer los numeros


----------



## François (10 Ene 2022)

malvado dijo:


> Dime donde hay pisos de 50.000 euros que se alquilen por 600 que mañana me compro 2 ó 3



No es tan difícil. Eso sí, más que 50.000 yo diría 90.000. En el área metropolitana de Barcelona los hay a patadas en zonas panchitizadas.

Por ejemplo en el barrio de Santa Rosa en Santa Coloma si miráis en idealista hay varios de 75.000 fácilmente alquilables por 500-600 o en Pubilla Casas Hospitalet desde 70.000 o en La Concordia Sabadell por 90.000...

Los pobres y los inmigrantes son los que más necesitan alquilar y los pisos paco siempre son una buena alternativa para la que no faltará demanda.

Otra cosa ya son los escrúpulos de cada uno. A mi no se me ocurriría alquilar una pocilga por 600-700 como hacen muchos y trataría de buscar alguien de confianza por 400-500.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ene 2022)

Esos que dicen que compran pisos de 50k y los alquilan por 600e.... créete la mitad. 
Para empezar no hay tales chollos. Si un piso lo venden por ese precio, necesitará una reforma integral, estará en mala zona, etc. etc.
Si compras un piso tienes que pensar también en que tenga un valor, que lo puedas vender bien, que se revalorice, etc.
No todo es el flujo de caja que te deje. 
Tienes que contar todo los gastos, todos. Hacer bien los números. 
Si consigues una buena financiación puedes comprar un piso de 130m por 40m y alquilarlo por 700e. Que te dejará unos pocos leuros al mes una vez cubiertos TODOS los gastos, pero tendrás la revalorización del piso y lo habrás pagado por 1/3 de su precio. En un momento dado lo puedes vender si te interesa.
Es una inversión a largo, para diversificar. 
Y no es una especulación como muchos dicen, ya que es una forma de preservar lo que ganas trabajando y diversificar. Además pones en el mercado una solución que otros necesitan.
Hay gente que compra, reforma y alquila, y/o vende. Yo prefiero la seguridad, buena zona, ascensor, 3 habitaciones, reformado, etc.
Hablo desde la experiencia, tengo 2 así. Es interesante. Tendrás buenos inquilinos (que tienes que saber elegir) y te evitarás problemas.
Si vas a por lo barato, ya sabes, suele salir caro.
Encontrar esos pisos tiene su curro. No hay que tener prisa, hay que estudiar la zona, el mercado, los movimientos, hacer relaciones, etc. Y estar preparado con la escopeta cargada para cuando salga la oportunidad. No fomo pero sin dormirse en los laureles. Es a largo y mientras antes se empiece mejor, como con un indexado o cualquier otra operación a largo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2022)

depende de cuantos años viva. 
Nadie le garantiza que vaya a vivir 1000 años , por lo tanto todo el exceso de patrimonio que está acumulando a costa de su tiempo de vida , se lo dejará para otros que bailarán sobre su tumba.


----------



## hortera (10 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> En mi familia se metieron a ese negociazo que todos dicen que es alquilar , además en Barcelona , que mercado parece que tiene.
> 
> Pues bien , ni el piso es cutre , ni el barrio es conflictivo y aún así ya llevan 2 años casi con problemas de okupas.
> 
> ...



Barcelona es otro mundo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esos que dicen que compran pisos de 50k y los alquilan por 600e.... créete la mitad.
> Para empezar no hay tales chollos. Si un piso lo venden por ese precio, necesitará una reforma integral, estará en mala zona, etc. etc.
> Si compras un piso tienes que pensar también en que tenga un valor, que lo puedas vender bien, que se revalorice, etc.
> No todo es el flujo de caja que te deje.
> ...



Como dueño de 4 viviendas y 3 en alquiler corroboro el 100% de lo que dice el compañero @estupeharto y añado:

- Un piso de 130m2 es mil veces mas difícil de alquilar que uno de 70m2. Es mas barato de comprar, y mas fácil de encontrar gente para que vivan ahí.
- Alquilar a españoles o gentes de "ya sabes que raza" y "ya sabes que etnia" (escandinavos, obviamente) es casi siempre un problema. Suelen pagar tarde, o mal, o se creen que el depósito equivale a los últimos meses del alquiler...mil problemas. Y si se rompe una bombilla les tendrás llamándote a las 3am. Yo jamás alquilo a españoles ni a "escandinavos".


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como dueño de 4 viviendas y 3 en alquiler corroboro el 100% de lo que dice el compañero @estupeharto y añado:
> 
> - Un piso de 130m2 es mil veces mas difícil de alquilar que uno de 70m2. Es mas barato de comprar, y mas fácil de encontrar gente para que vivan ahí.
> - Alquilar a españoles o gentes de "ya sabes que raza" y "ya sabes que etnia" (escandinavos, obviamente) es casi siempre un problema. Suelen pagar tarde, o mal, o se creen que el depósito equivale a los últimos meses del alquiler...mil problemas. Y si se rompe una bombilla les tendrás llamándote a las 3am. Yo jamás alquilo a españoles ni a "escandinavos".



Aclaro que cuando puse "...un piso de 130m por 40m y alquilar por 700e", me refería a un piso de 130.000 € de precio compra venta. Por supuesto, este tipo de pisos suelen ser de una horquilla de 65-85 m2 útiles, según el caso y lo que consigas de rebaja (que es otro de los factores importantes en este tipo de inversión, ganas al comprar bien). Es el típico piso que siempre tendrá clientes ya que a una pareja o familia le vienen bien esas 3 habitaciones. Si tiene 2 lavabos mejor. La zona es clave, para mí. Mejor un piso normal en buena zona que otro mejor en peor zona, siempre saldrá ganando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Aclaro que cuando puse "...un piso de 130m por 40m y alquilar por 700e", me refería a un piso de 130.000 € de precio compra venta. Por supuesto, este tipo de pisos suelen ser de una horquilla de 65-85 m2 útiles, según el caso y lo que consigas de rebaja (que es otro de los factores importantes en este tipo de inversión, ganas al comprar bien). Es el típico piso que siempre tendrá clientes ya que a una pareja o familia le vienen bien esas 3 habitaciones. Si tiene 2 lavabos mejor. La zona es clave, para mí. Mejor un piso normal en buena zona que otro mejor en peor zona, siempre saldrá ganando.



Perdona, acabo de darme cuenta de que escribiste "130m" y yo, como gilipollas, leí "130m2".

Acepta mis disculpas por mi error que, como creo has podido ya observar, no ha sido intencionado.

Lo de las rebajas igual. El mejor que he pillado fue uno de subasta (ya conté la aventura en su dia). Una de las mejores inversiones que he hecho en mi vida, por cierto.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona, acabo de darme cuenta de que escribiste "130m" y yo, como gilipollas, leí "130m2".
> 
> Acepta mis disculpas por mi error que, como creo has podido ya observar, no ha sido intencionado.
> 
> Lo de las rebajas igual. El mejor que he pillado fue uno de subasta (ya conté la aventura en su dia). Una de las mejores inversiones que he hecho en mi vida, por cierto.



No, fue culpa mía. Ya lo pensé cuando lo escribí, que igual no quedaba bien claro, ya que mucha gente habla de metros cuadrados y dice metros, las inmobiliarias las primeras, pero bueno, al final con la conversación ha quedado bien claro y matizado con más información. 

De hecho cuando tomo notas de pisos suelo poner abreviado 130m para 130.000 € y también 75m para 75 m2.... pongo los datos principales en una línea, en orden y ya me entiendo


----------



## Beto (11 Ene 2022)

Por aquí, si vale 50.000 algo tiene porque hasta el más cutre vale el doble


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (11 Ene 2022)

François dijo:


> No es tan difícil. Eso sí, más que 50.000 yo diría 90.000. En el área metropolitana de Barcelona los hay a patadas en zonas panchitizadas.
> 
> Por ejemplo en el barrio de Santa Rosa en Santa Coloma si miráis en idealista hay varios de 75.000 fácilmente alquilables por 500-600 o en Pubilla Casas Hospitalet desde 70.000 o en La Concordia Sabadell por 90.000...
> 
> ...



Yo no me metería a gastarme una cifra importante , menos aún pretender vivir de rentas en sitios así , es que te la juegas. ¿Posibilidad de impago alta , okupación , desprotección jurídica del propietario? No gracias.


----------

